# Burning smell



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've just made a coffee on my gaggia Classic and when I turned the steam on as it came up to temp I could hear a kind of sizzling and got a smell of burning. Any advice on what that might be?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Open it up and have a look?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've had a look and can't see any melted wires


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

cos it's prob electrical, I'd send it to Mark for an overhaul = peace of mind....









Gaggia machine servicing & parts

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like thermostat may have gone.


----------

